# Реабилитация межпозвонковой грыжи L5-S1. Хочу вернуться к спорту



## Eugeen (9 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте! 2 месяца назад, На тренировке при выполнении становой тяги почувствовать резкую боль в пояснице. Без прострелов и онемений. Мрт показало грыжу 5 мм L5-S1 и кучу сопутствующего всего... 2 недели пролечился уколами и таблетками по совету местного терапевта. Сейчас допиваю хондроитин  глюкозамин мсм. Сам, до травмы на постоянном спорте. Штанги, кроссфит и тд. Месяц уже работаю копаю, таскаю. Спина особо не беспокоит. Частые тянущие ощущения по всей плоскости поясницы. Как-будто грядку полол весь день и к вечеру разогнулся... Бывает прострел в левую ногу, на взъёме, между пальцами раз в неделю, но очень сильный. И жжение на животе как-будто горячим ножом режут... Хочу вернуться к спорту, т.к. без него вообще не могу. На данный момент практикую только турник с отягощением и отжимания на брусьях... Подскажите пожалуйста мгу ли я начинать работать с штангой, малыми весами... Гребной тренажёр, скакалка, отжимания на руках у стены, присядания с штангой с лёгким весом? Или кто прокомментирует мою ситуацию, буду благодарен! Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2021)

@Eugeen, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! 2 месяца назад, На тренировке при выполнении становой тяги почувствовать резкую боль в пояснице. Без прострелов и онемений. Мрт показало грыжу 5 мм L5-S1 и кучу сопутствующего всего... 2 недели пролечился уколами и таблетками по совету местного терапевта. Сейчас допиваю хондроитин  глюкозамин мсм. Сам, до травмы на постоянном спорте. Штанги, кроссфит и тд. Месяц уже работаю копаю, таскаю. Спина особо не беспокоит. Частые тянущие ощущения по всей плоскости поясницы. Как-будто грядку полол весь день и к вечеру разогнулся... Бывает прострел в левую ногу, на взъёме, между пальцами


Фото стоп сверху и сбоку покажите. Сухая мозоль под пальцами на стопе есть?


Eugeen написал(а):


> раз в неделю, но очень сильный. И жжение на животе как-будто горячим ножом режут... Хочу вернуться к спорту, т.к. без него вообще не могу.


Плющенко вернулся, почему Вы не сможете?


Eugeen написал(а):


> На данный момент практикую только турник с отягощением и отжимания на брусьях... Подскажите пожалуйста мгу ли я начинать работать с штангой, малыми весами... Гребной тренажёр, скакалка, отжимания на руках у стены, присядания с штангой с лёгким весом? Или кто прокомментирует мою ситуацию, буду благодарен! Спасибо!


А какую цель Вы себе ставите этими упражнениями?
Восстановить подвижность в пораженном сегменте или натренировать мышцы, обеспечивающие такой стереотип, при котором в пораженном сегменте не будет подвижности?

А поперечные снимки?
Диск поставьте для просмотра.


----------



## Eugeen (9 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте!
1.  Мазолей нет, фото позже. Но утром после пробуждения больно наступать на левую стопу... Внутренняя боль. После 1-2х шагов, проходит.
2. Не сказал бы, что Плющенко вернулся, + с его ресурсами можно половину позвонков поменять!
3. Разве возможно обездвижить сегмент позвоночника натренировав мышечный корсет выполняя после тяжелоатлетических упражнений растяжку? Мышцы же каменными не могут стать. Хочу участвовать в соревнованиях по кроссфиту)))
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 1.  Мазолей нет, фото позже. Но утром после пробуждения больно наступать на левую стопу... Внутренняя боль. После 1-2х шагов, проходит.


Плантарный фасцит. Невралгия Мортона.


Eugeen написал(а):


> 2. Не сказал бы, что Плющенко вернулся, + с его ресурсами можно половину позвонков поменять!


Не важно сколько. Важно что после операции, через год, олимпийская медаль. Вот и Вы так можете.


Eugeen написал(а):


> 3. Разве возможно обездвижить сегмент позвоночника натренировав мышечный корсет выполняя после тяжелоатлетических упражнений растяжку?


Можно. Если натренируете мышцы для такого стереотипа и растяжку будете делать только для здоровых сегментов.



Eugeen написал(а):


> Мышцы же каменными не могут стать.


Нет и не надо. Само срастется. Вопрос за сколько. Чем больше и чаще шевелите, тем больше болит, тем позже срастется.



Eugeen написал(а):


> Хочу участвовать в соревнованиях по кроссфиту)))


Плющенко.......


----------



## Eugeen (9 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте!
1. Что делать с фасцитом и невралгией Мортона? Лечится?
2. Само срастётся? Имеете ввиду разорванное фиброзное кольцо? Думаю, если не шевелиться, то вовсе сложно от аморфности спину загубить?.. 
Пальцем указываю место периодичного жжения...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 1. Что делать с фасцитом и невралгией Мортона? Лечится?


Сперва определиться, потом лечиться.


Eugeen написал(а):


> 2. Само срастётся? Имеете ввиду разорванное фиброзное кольцо? Думаю, если не шевелиться, то вовсе сожно от аморфности спину загубить?..


Наоборот надо шевелиться.



Eugeen написал(а):


> Пальцем указываю место периодичного жжения...


УЗИ для диагностики - невралгия или невринома?

Вот тут прочтите, это из моей книжки.

На _лечебном этапе_, приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На _восстановительном этапе_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для _профилактического этапа_, основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

 На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.


----------



## Eugeen (10 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста подкожное жжение на животе и дёргающиеся веки правого глаза, всё это может быть симптомами невралгии или невриномы? Как это диагностируется?
2. Т. Е. Могу смело идти в спортзал и следуя Вашей книге тренироваться с чутким прислушиванием к организму?
3. Пью хондроитин глюкозамин с мсм. Имеет ли смысл периодически пропивать коллаген? Мне 37. В роду были артриты. Психосоматика говорит, что у меня всё болит)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста подкожное жжение на животе и дёргающиеся веки правого глаза, всё это может быть симптомами невралгии или невриномы? Как это диагностируется?


Невринома на ноге не причем, это точно (но ее пока врач не подтвердил).
А все остальное, скорее, не от невралгии, а от нервозности.
У большинства такое от этого.


Eugeen написал(а):


> 2. Т. Е. Могу смело идти в спортзал и следуя Вашей книге тренироваться с чутким прислушиванием к организму?


Прислушиваясь и соблюдая правила.


Eugeen написал(а):


> 3. Пью хондроитин глюкозамин с мсм. Имеет ли смысл периодически пропивать коллаген? Мне 37. В роду были артриты.


БАД, поэтому по желанию.


Eugeen написал(а):


> Психосоматика говорит, что у меня всё болит)))


А Вы спрашиваете, от чего веко дергается!


----------



## Eugeen (10 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Невринома на ноге не причем, это точно (но ее пока врач не подтвердил).
> А все остальное, скорее, не от невралгии, а от нервозности.
> У большинства такое от этого.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте! Читал про резорбцию. Реально ли это? Как её улучшить? Ускорить? Как помочь себе вернуться к прежней жизни до травмы? Реально ли это? т.е.  Может ли зажить травма полность и без последствий т. Е. Без обострений? Как обострения недопустить? К какому специалисту нужно идти для определения диагноза невриномы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Читал про резорбцию. Реально ли это?


Реально.


Eugeen написал(а):


> Как её улучшить? Ускорить?


Надо расскажу. Но Вам это не нужно. У Вас есть корешковый синдром от грыжи? Это когда болит нога. Нет! так зачем Вам ее ускоренная резорбция?
У вас боль от мышц и суставов в позвоночнике. 
Научитесь все делать бех участия этих больных суставов, все и пройдет


Eugeen написал(а):


> Как помочь себе вернуться к прежней жизни до травмы? Реально ли это? т.е.


Полностью как было в позвоночнике не будет. 
А вот возможности организма можно натренировать лучше прежнего.


Eugeen написал(а):


> Может ли зажить травма полность и без последствий


Нет. высота диска никогда не восстановиться и суставы между этими позвонками будут болеть если бюудут работать как здоровые 


Eugeen написал(а):


> т. Е. Без обострений?


Обострения зависят от Вас и Вашего правильного поведения


Eugeen написал(а):


> Как обострения недопустить?


Правильное поведение


Eugeen написал(а):


> К какому специалисту нужно идти для определения диагноза невриномы?


Начните с УЗИ, посмотрим что там.

Как я понимаю паники больше чем проблем.


----------



## Eugeen (11 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как я понимаю паники больше чем проблем.


Здравствуйте! Я бы назвал панику любопытством и заинтересованностью. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2021)

Eugeen написал(а):


> Я бы назвал панику любопытством и заинтересованностью.


Тогда надо начинать.


----------

